# WUHAN | Kanlong Taizi Hotel | 212m | 48 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.jianghan.gov.cn/pub/wjj/zsxm/201005/t20100513_31661.htm


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By lqj


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By lqj


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By lqj


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

nice design, but kinda for the wrong building. this design looks like it could be the top of a 500m tower, but for 200m it looks like it is incomplete.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By K-M-A


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By lqj


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By sama


----------



## blacktrojan3921 (Sep 6, 2010)

Geeze, with the bulk and the angle of that render, it makes the tower look deceptively shorter then it actually is.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By lqj


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ I can't see the pics from photobucket.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By lqj


----------



## Dylan Leblanc (Jul 29, 2002)

Map location - http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=1007&lat=30.5973970000&lng=114.2720570000&z=17&t=k


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-08-24 by LQJ


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By RickBlaine


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-12-30 by mas1back


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-01-21 by evankid


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-03-15 by 苏打小苏打


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-01-21 by 灭世王朝


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-03-22 by whhb123


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-05-22 by whhb123


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-05-26 by 只看图不发话


----------



## Opulentus (May 28, 2015)

Meh.


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

*19.07.2015*
By BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-08-15 from RickBlaine


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-09-03 from RickBlaine


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

*more renders + update*


















*25.10.2015*
By BLUE_SUN_CBD and RickBlaine


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-11-06 by evankid


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-01-11 by 嗨懒羊羊


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-02-07 from RickBlaine


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-04-10 by RickBlaine


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-05-24 by evankid


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-06-30 by whhb123


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-09-24 by BLUE_SUN_CBD 










2016-10-08 by kimmyding


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-12-17 by TaiXiGaoTie


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-01-22 by 嗨懒羊羊


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

fast progress


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-03-25 by evankid


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-07-08 by TaiXiGaoTie


----------

